# Frederic ORV trails



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone ride them? And info? Looking around for a spring trip and found a nice Airbnb a few miles west of the town of Frederic. The GF is kind of set on the cabin so now I'm looking for info on trails. Would be nice to have a bar/restaurant accessible from the trails. The last trip we stayed in Mancelona so now just looking to explore.

Also open to exploring other areas in the central NLP.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Plenty of Forest Roads (two tracks) if not designated trails to ride in that area. I believe you can two-track north to Waters for sure. If you go south from Frederick you can go for a while south. I'm pretty sure I could get there from my place in Moorestown if you jog west enough around the base. For sure if you go east but not all of it would be two track. Have fun!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

augustus0603 said:


> Plenty of Forest Roads (two tracks) if not designated trails to ride in that area. I believe you can two-track north to Waters for sure. If you go south from Frederick you can go for a while south. I'm pretty sure I could get there from my place in Moorestown if you jog west enough around the base. For sure if you go east but not all of it would be two track. Have fun!


Back in the 90's we had place not too far from Moorestown so I occasionally keep an eye or for AirBnB's in that area because we did a lot of snowmobiling. Haven't seen anything come up but it sure would be nice to hit that area again. Any places to grab a burger accessible without going into town? Taffletown used to be a favorite stop. I did see it's getting renovated currently.

The cabin in frederic isn't far from a trail head.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Back in the 90's we had place not too far from Moorestown so I occasionally keep an eye or for AirBnB's in that area because we did a lot of snowmobiling. Haven't seen anything come up but it sure would be nice to hit that area again. Any places to grab a burger accessible without going into town? Taffletown used to be a favorite stop. I did see it's getting renovated currently.
> 
> The cabin in frederic isn't far from a trail head.


Is that the place on M66? I think it's been "under renovation" for a long time. 

Lake City is close to there but I've only ate at a couple of establishments. I'm about 6 miles SE of Moorestown so nothing is close to me. I usually head north towards Grayling as I'm more familiar with that area. 

My buddy has a place in Fife Lake that he's considering turning into an Air BnB. I'll let you know if and when he follows through. It has a main cabin and a guest cabin. You should also check out Rustic Rafters for a small cabin to rent http://rusticrafters.com/

It's just east of Moorestown and Whipples is always good for a pizza or burger but they close pretty early now. They stay open a little later in spring/summer. There are some other establishments around (Merritt Auction House on M55 and Merritt Rd and the closest NE would be the Silver Dollar Bar in Higgins Lake). But you can go to Houghton Lake, Kalkaska, Grayling, Lake City etc all within an hour or two ride.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Taffletown had an open house on Sun. I saw a week or so ago that they now have all t he permits needed to open but when they will open I have not heard. We use to go from Moorestown to Waters on snowmobiles. With an ORV you have to pick a different trail I think as the snowmobile one use to go thru swamp areas The swamp at Fredric use to be a real good place to eat


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Anyone ride them? And info? Looking around for a spring trip and found a nice Airbnb a few miles west of the town of Frederic. The GF is kind of set on the cabin so now I'm looking for info on trails. Would be nice to have a bar/restaurant accessible from the trails. The last trip we stayed in Mancelona so now just looking to explore.
> 
> Also open to exploring other areas in the central NLP.


You can take the orv trail south then southeast from there all the way over here to Bear Lake, Dingmans Bar/restaurant is great! Gas station here too. Trails forever here.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

John Hine said:


> You can take the orv trail south then southeast from there all the way over here to Bear Lake, Dingmans Bar/restaurant is great! Gas station here too. Trails forever here.


Thanks, John. Spent some time in Dingmans as a kid. I'll look into that area as well. Probably not too far to find our way down to my old stomping grounds. We had a place on the Big Cannon Crick down Naples Rd.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Area around st Helen has all kinds of riding and plenty of bars between there and houghton lake.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks, John. Spent some time in Dingmans as a kid. I'll look into that area as well. Probably not too far to find our way down to my old stomping grounds. We had a place on the Big Cannon Crick down Naples Rd.


Yep, from dingmans you can cross 72 & your on sunset trail, on yer way to CCC bridge, zig zag to Dutch John road, or 7 mile & your off to Taffletown (if they’re open?). But to be honest, just the ride from waters to bear lake is about 2 hours, that’s a fun ride! The Fredric Inn has a great wet burrito!!


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Thanks, John. Spent some time in Dingmans as a kid. I'll look into that area as well. Probably not too far to find our way down to my old stomping grounds. We had a place on the Big Cannon Crick down Naples Rd.


I frequent that area often.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

augustus0603 said:


> I frequent that area often.


Nice! We had our place for 10 or so years, Sure wish we still had it. We put a lot miles on sleds in that area. I've been back to check out the old place if I'm in that area. Everything in that neighborhood looks the same as it did nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Nice! We had our place for 10 or so years, Sure wish we still had it. We put a lot miles on sleds in that area. I've been back to check out the old place if I'm in that area. Everything in that neighborhood looks the same as it did nearly 20 years ago.


We just bought a place 5 years ago about 6 miles south at Coombs/Nelson Rd area. Explored a lot of those trails the last few years around Cannon Creek west to Sharon Rd.


----------

